# Amphibien und Reptilien 2021



## Kuni99 (20. Feb. 2021)

Hallo,

das Eis ist noch nicht ganz vom Teich verschwunden, da sind die ersten Teichmolche schon unterwegs.

        

In der sonnigen Ecke waren sie unterwegs, im Vordergrund sind die letzten Eisreste. Der Boden ist zum Teil noch gefroren, keine Ahnung wo die jetzt schon herkommen. So früh hätte ich sie nach dem Kälteeinbruch nicht erwartet. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Turbo (20. Feb. 2021)

Habe heute auch eine fette Kröte im Teich entdeckt. Der Frühling kommt.


----------



## nuggeterbse (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Kai,
ja,ich habe mich heute auch gewundert.
Am Sonntag hatte ich noch eine relativ grosse Eisplatte auf meinem kleinen Teich schwimmen .
Habe mich gestern (Dienstag) ran gemacht um so ein wenig Mulm zu entfernen im Flachwasser.
Heute (Mittwoch)  bin etwas weiter in die Tiefe gegangen ( 30 bis 40 cm ) und hatte den ersten Molch  
Daß die aber auch so schnell sind- - - - - weiß jetzt gerade nicht wann ich mal reinigen könnte ???
Habe zwar schon alles durchgelesen, aber die optimale Zeit für Teichreinigung gibt es glaub ich nicht?
Nun denn, es wird auch ohne laufen....

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall - - - 
Auf ein neues Teichjahr, welches mal wieder unzählige Fragen aufwirft  

Es grüßt Euch  
Michi


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2021)

Servus

Die __ Kröten-Saison 2021 hat am Teich begonnen ...

2 Paare konnte ich heute sichten.
    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2021)

bei mir ücken sie zwar schon seit Sonntag aber noch müssen sich die Kerle ein wenig gedulden. Auch kommen hier im Teich auf 1 Dame 10 Jungs, wer da net auch auf andere Kerle steht hat halt Pech

MfG Frank

gut getrant in dem schwimmenden Algenschmodderhaufen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2021)

Else durfte sich vorhin auch wieder eine Weile im sonnigen Garten bewegen (zwecks UV-Bestrahlung und etwas Muskeltraining was sie beim Vorherigen Halter scheinbar auch kaum hatte), und der Aufpasser ist wie immer dabei

   

MfG Frank


----------



## Rhz69 (30. März 2021)

Wer ist der Aufpasser? Das Erdmännchen odsr der Hund?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wer ist der Aufpasser? Das Erdmännchen odsr der Hund?



der alte Cocker,
das Erdmännchen ist leider doch schon zu steif geworden um noch hinter ner "rasenden" Schlidkröte her zu sein. Das dient "faul rumstehend" Muttern die Tage wieder als Vogelabwehr für die Gemüsesaaten (da haben die Spatzen Respekt vor wenn man es immer mal etwas umstellt/dreht - vor 2 Jahren gab es mal viele Marderspuren rundum, Marder versuchte nachts wohl auch rauszufinden was von dem komischen Artgenossen zu halten ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2021)

Habe 2 Threads zusammen geführt ... Danke an Kai für den Hinweis 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2021)

Servus

Konnte heute 7 Paare und mindestens 3 Solo-Buben der Bufos entdecken ...
Das Wasser brodelt nur so von __ Kröten.

Wann fangen die eigentlich zu laichen an. Laichschnüre konnte ich noch keine entdecken. Kommt es auf die Wassertemperatur an ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Rhz69 (31. März 2021)

Hallo,
Bei mir ähnlich wild und es gibt auch schon Laichschnüre. Der Teich hat aber auch schon 15°.
Ich muss noch ein paar Fotos hochladen.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Anja W. (31. März 2021)

Nachdem ich erst dachte, dieses Jahr kämen überhaupt keine __ Kröten, waren gestern 2 Paare in unserer Minipfütze. Heute wurde dann gelaicht...
Das war wohl die schnelle Truppe


----------



## Rhz69 (31. März 2021)

Hallo, 
wie versprochen ein paar Bilder. Die beiden wollten unbedingt ein Portrait.
  
Das Pärchen wollte in Nachbars Teich. Bei unserem Teichbau haben wie eine zusammenfallende Bruchsteinmauer durch diese ersetzt. Meine Frau hat ihnen so geholfen, jetzt überlegen wir, ob wir eine Krötentreppe bauen können.
 
Aber andete waren erfolgreich, man muss abr genau hinschauen.
 
Über diesen Besuch habe ich mich besonders gefreut. Habe ich seit Jahren bei uns nicht gesehen.
 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Anja W. (1. Apr. 2021)

Klasse! Leider habe ich bei uns auch seit Jahren keine Eidechse mehr gesehen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
ich wünsche Euch ,ein frohes Osterfest gehabt zu haben 
Mann, seid ihr weit mit euren Teichen.....
Wäre jetzt Weihnachtszeit statt Ostern, würde ich mich total freuen über dieses Wetter.
Aber, heute Morgen aufgestanden und eine Schneeschicht überall vorzufinden 
dazu Hagel,Regen und Schneeschauer- - - - och Nöööö.
Wohne jetzt auch nicht in einer Bergregion, sondern in der schnöden Lüneburger Heide ( höchster Berg/ Erhebung 149 m )  

Ja, deshalb.........
Meine __ Molche haben sich alle wieder verkrochen   

Also weiter warten auf Frühling- - - 

Liebe Grüße
Michi


----------



## butzbacher (18. Apr. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie versprochen ein paar Bilder. Die beiden wollten unbedingt ein Portrait.
> Anhang anzeigen 222567Anhang anzeigen 222568
> Das Pärchen wollte in Nachbars Teich. Bei unserem Teichbau haben wie eine zusammenfallende Bruchsteinmauer durch diese ersetzt. Meine Frau hat ihnen so geholfen, jetzt überlegen wir, ob wir eine Krötentreppe bauen können.
> ...



Eine __ Mauereidechse haben in Deutschland sicher nur wenige im Garten. Klasse.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2021)

Dieses Jahr bis jetzt nur einer!


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bis jetzt nur einer!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 224545 Anhang anzeigen 224546


Sag mir nich, du willst och noch __ Frösche von mir haben.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sag mir nich, du willst och noch __ Frösche von mir haben.



Nee, bei dir weichen die angekündigten Produkt-Spezifikationen zu stark von der tatsächlich gelieferten Ware ab. Da kauft man die Katze im Sack. Außerdem bezweifle ich das deine Frösche mit dem unterfränkischen Dialekt zurecht kämen.


----------



## hessi (21. Mai 2021)

butzbacher schrieb:


> Eine __ Mauereidechse haben in Deutschland sicher nur wenige im Garten. Klasse.


Wußte gar nicht das es Mauereidechsen gibt,dachte immer das es Zauneidechsen sind die bei uns im Garten sind.Aber die ähneln eher der Eidechse auf dem Foto weiter oben.


----------



## hessi (21. Mai 2021)

Hab seit letztem Jahr auch __ Molche im Teich,erst nur Bergmolche und nun hab ich auch nen hellen (__ Teichmolch?)gesehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2021)

mir waren letztem Fr auf dem Jakobsweg hinter Klüsserath jede Menge Minidinosaurier -Mauereidechsen -  in den Weinbergen über den Weg gerannt, eine hab ich in ne Aushöhlung von der Felswand dirigieren können um sie mal zum "stillhalten" bewegen zu können

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (21. Mai 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mir waren letztem Fr auf dem Jakobsweg hinter Klüsserath jede Menge Minidinosaurier -Mauereidechsen -  in den Weinbergen über den Weg gerannt, eine hab ich in ne Aushöhlung von der Felswand dirigieren können um sie mal zum "stillhalten" bewegen zu können
> 
> MfG Frank
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 224598 Anhang anzeigen 224599 Anhang anzeigen 224600 Anhang anzeigen 224601


Wir waren alljährlich bei der Rallye Deutschland in den Weinbergen an der Mosel,da wimmelt es nur so von __ Eidechsen,sind wohl alles Mauereidechsen ,dachte immer das es Zauneidechsen sind.


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Liebespärchen beim Sonnen in meinem Garten.

  

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
wir haben seit heute 5 Bergmolche im Filterteich. Einer war vom Nachbar übergelaufen, die anderen 4 hat uns der Nachbar heute im Eimer gebracht.


----------

